# In Memory of our loyal Companions



## manual (Jun 11, 2007)

Two great Dogs. 







Both now resting in their happy hunting Grounds.
Gonzo, Chocolate Lab 7/25/96 - 8/23/06
Buddy, Black Lab/ German Shepherd 3/ 1992 - 6/11/07

Buddy Died peacefully last night in his sleep.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sorry for you loss*

It is hard to lose a good buddy. Sorry for you loss. At least you have good memories of them.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 11, 2007)

manual said:


> Two great Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mike it's never easy....Very sorry to hear about your loss. We lost one of our Boxers last year died in her sleep.. 


.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 11, 2007)

Mike, sorry about the loss of your pal. I miss my Chocolate Lab that passed away two years ago.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry Mike, keep you're memories, keep you're photos, remeber him well!! Sounds like he had long enjoyable life though, keep that in mind as well!!


----------



## belgian (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry Mike. The good thing is you always remember the best moments you enjoyed with them.


----------



## trimmmed (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry manual, pets can be the best folks you ever met.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 11, 2007)

Manual,

Sorry to hear of your loss. They say one of the best things in life is to have the love of a fine dog; sounds like you were twice blessed.

Hang in there.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dogs my friend.

I have a Chocolate Lab too. His name is Yukon... he is 11 years old. I do not look forward to the day he passes. He is my buddy. 

Take care,

Gary


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 11, 2007)

Manual,

Sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy.

I have never had one pass in their sleep - we have always had to make the decision when it was best for the dog. Although those times were always very clear, it was never easy.

Our best to you and your family.

.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 11, 2007)

A buddy of mine just lost a beloved black Lab. It's like he said, "There are three kinds of people: People who like dogs, people who don't like dogs, and dog people." 

Count me in the latter. Something tells me most people on this board, too.

I'm gonna give my yallah Lab an extra couple go 'rounds with the Frisbee tonight, in honor of your boy, Manual.


----------



## RIX (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to here about your loss,  it sux, I still miss every dog I've ever owned, but I hope sometime you will get another, dogs are the best.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It sad to lose such good companions, especially ones that are as loyal and non judgmental as a dog.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 11, 2007)

During December of 05' I lost my three year old German Shepherd.She never went down to the road,but for some reason that night she did and was struck by a car..The people that hit her didn't even have the courtesy to come to my door and tell me...In fact,they tried to sue us over it....My wife bought another that spring to try and help me recover.Liesel,the dog that was killed was bought from a guy who breeds and raises German Shepherds for law enforcement and rescue..My wife bought the one we have now from the same guy,and this dog is actually a cousin of the one I lost..He is an awesome dog,but will never replace the one I lost.


----------

